# Thuốc bôi trị vảy nến da đầu nào hiệu quả? Dầu gội trị vẩy nến da đầu tốt nhất cho bạn



## liendo14021993 (29/8/19)

Vảy nến da đầu làm bạn  khó chịu và mất tự tin trong cuộc sống. Vậy làm sao để điều trị được bệnh vẩy nến, có những thuốc bôi trị vảy nến da đầu nào và cần lưu ý những điều gì? Mời bạn tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để nắm cho mình phương pháp chăm sóc da đầu tốt nhất.





​
Vảy nến da đầu là tình trạng xảy ra do rối loạn hệ thống miễn dịch làm cho các tế bào da phát triển quá nhanh dẫn đến các mảng da dư thừa chồng chất lên nhau. Dấu hiệu để nhận biết bệnh vảy nến da đầu là:  Da đầu có vảy, ban đỏ, các mảng da thô ráp, gập ghềnh; da đầu thường bị khô, bong gàu và ngứa rát. Với những người vảy nến nặng có thể kèm theo cảm giác đau nhức.

Tùy vào từng tình trạng của bệnh sẽ được chỉ định các phương thuốc điều trị khác nhau, một số thuốc bôi trị vảy nến da đầu bao gồm:

Thuốc Corticoid bôi: thuốc có tác dụng chống viêm từ mức độ trung bình cho đến nặng. Thuốc sẽ làm chậm chu kỳ tế bào bằng cách ức chế hệ thống miễn dịch, làm giảm viêm và ngứa. Tùy vào mức độ nặng nhẹ của bệnh mà bác sĩ sẽ cho bệnh nhân dùng thuốc corticoid khác nhau. Thuốc tạo bọt và xà phòng có corticoid cũng được dùng để điều trị bệnh vảy nến mảng trên da đầu. Tuy nhiên người bệnh cần lưu ý việc sử dụng lâu dài hoặc lạm dụng corticoid mạnh có thể gây mỏng da và phản tác dụng. Bạn chỉ sử dụng corticoid tại chỗ trong cơn cấp tính và ngưng ngay khi đã kiểm soát được bệnh.
Calcipotriene là một loại kem hoặc dung dịch kê đơn chứa một chất tương tự vitamin D có thể được sử dụng để điều trị bệnh vẩy nến nhẹ hoặc kết hợp với các thuốc bôi khác hay đèn chiếu. Tuy nhiên, phương pháp này có thể gây kích ứng da.
Anthralin: công dụng của thuốc này là làm DNA trong các tế bào da hoạt động bình thường. Anthralin cũng có thể loại bỏ các mô, làm cho da mượt mà hơn. Tuy nhiên, anthralin có thể gây kích ứng da và gây bẩn hầu như bất cứ những nơi thuốc bám vào bao gồm da, quần áo, bàn và giường ngủ. Vì vậy, theo lời khuyên của các bác sĩ thường khuyên bạn nên bôi thuốc trong thời gian ngắn rồi rửa sạch.
Retinoids bôi: khiến cho các DNA trong các tế bào da hoạt động bình thường và giảm viêm. Các tác dụng phụ thường gặp nhất là kích ứng da, tăng độ nhạy cảm với ánh sáng mặt trời, vì vậy bạn nên lưu ý sử dụng kem chống nắng trong khi sử dụng thuốc.
Axit salicylic: thuốc axit salicylic thúc đẩy quá trình bong tróc các tế bào da chết và làm giảm tỉ lệ tạo ra mảng da mới.
Kem dưỡng ẩm: ngoài các thuốc bôi đặc trị thì kem dưỡng ẩm cũng có thể làm giảm ngứa và tình trạng lan rộng của vảy nến, dưỡng ẩm cho da.





​
Ngoài sử dụng các thuốc bôi trị vảy nến da đầu, bạn cũng nên chọn lựa các dầu gội hỗ trợ điều trị vảy nến để thu lại hiệu quả cao trong điều trị. Một số dầu gội thông thường có thể chứa chất tẩy rửa cao và hương liệu hóa học kích ứng cho da và làm cản trở quá trình điều trị. Dầu gội Hope’s Relief còn có tác dụng giúp điều trị các bệnh về da đầu hiệu quả, Hope’s Relief cũng được biết đến như là một loại dầu gội trị nấm da đầu hiệu quả.


----------



## thảo anh (27/12/19)

bị kiểu này tốt nhất là cứ nên ra viện khám cho nó nhanh


----------

